# Knife Work in South Korean Military



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 1, 2016)

Interesting news article and video:

South Korean Special Forces Sword Fight

I am interested in comments from my knife & stick fighting friends here on MT.


----------



## mber (Feb 1, 2016)

Pretty cool stuff. I have to say, though, this kind of training seems specifically suited to military application, rather than something that could be used equally suitably in either military or civilian defense settings. The techniques in this video concentrate on _take down target_ rather than _get out safely_, which makes sense for a military setting, particularly special forces, but is not how you want to react on a dangerous street at night.
Always great to learn new techniques and theory, but special forces training focuses on very different outcomes than typical knife training.


----------



## Buka (Feb 2, 2016)

It's a nice two man set.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 2, 2016)

nice clip............enjoyed the Marine clip link also


----------



## Tgace (Feb 2, 2016)

After a while....all  knife techniques look the same regardless of what "style" you are looking at.

Looks like a lot of Filipino knife stuff I've seen.


----------



## Tonita Rervant (Feb 24, 2016)

During my stay at Camp Eagle Army Base in Monju South Korea. I was engaged in direct training of South Korean troops. It is actually not 'Martial Arts'. The basic purpose of Martial arts is to '_achieve better with minimum damage_'.

I have seen them operating and try to kill the opponent using power of fist.
Covering the identity & make a perfect knock-out.
Engaging in a close environment and maintaining the momentum.

They practice allot but the sole purpose of MA is totally dead. Also when I was there - Camp Eagle Army Base in Wonju, South Korea observe they are not interested in Karate, which is famous in western countries, they are more engaged with Krave Maga and Taekwondo. Especially when it comes to swords they use Haidong Gumdo, Han Mu Do for training with weapons and Kuk Sol Won for healing and quick recovery.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 25, 2016)

Tonita Rervant said:


> During my stay at Camp Eagle Army Base in Monju South Korea. I was engaged in direct training of South Korean troops. It is actually not 'Martial Arts'. The basic purpose of Martial arts is to '_achieve better with minimum damage_'.
> 
> I have seen them operating and try to kill the opponent using power of fist.
> Covering the identity & make a perfect knock-out.
> ...


You post some interesting information thank you.. can you explain more please of what you mean by "They practice allot but the sole purpose of MA is totally dead"


----------



## Danny T (Feb 25, 2016)

It's a flow drill and the two using it have practice it.


----------

